# Récupérer des fichiers icloud supprimés sur le mac par erreur



## Rafbo (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai supprimé (+vidage corbeille) tous mes fichiers qui étaient dans Aller - Récent sur BigSur (Macbook pro 2015) en croyant supprimer des raccourcis.

Bref j'ai perdu il y 4 jours des fichiers synchronisés sur icloud drive.

J'ai essayer sur icloud.com de les restaurer (car moins d'un mois),

la 1ere fois, il m'a détecté des fichiers supprimés mais qui ne correspondent pas à ma suppression récente.

Et les autres fois : aucun fichier détecté.

Bref , je ne sais plus quoi faire pour récupérer ces données.

J'ai essayé un scan avec easus data recovery mais il y 600 Go de data en vrac,

si quelqu'un a une idée , je suis preneur !

Evidemment, j'avais laissé tombé Timemachine car persuadé que la cloud était sûr !

Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (6 Janvier 2021)

Grosse bourde !
y’a t’il un appareil relié au compte icloud qui n’aurait pas été allumé depuis la suppression. 
Si oui, coupez la connexion internet avant de lancer celui-ci et copier/coller les fichiers en dehors d’icloud drive.
Si non, je n’ai pas de solution.


----------



## Rafbo (7 Janvier 2021)

@joe a dit:


> Grosse bourde !
> y’a t’il un appareil relié au compte icloud qui n’aurait pas été allumé depuis la suppression.
> Si oui, coupez la connexion internet avant de lancer celui-ci et copier/coller les fichiers en dehors d’icloud drive.
> Si non, je n’ai pas de solution.


Merci , je vais voir sur l’iPad, mon iPhone en revanche a tout synchronisé au taquet avant que je m’en aperçoive.


----------



## ericse (7 Janvier 2021)

Rafbo a dit:


> Evidemment, j'avais laissé tombé Timemachine car persuadé que la cloud était sûr !


Bonjour et désolé pour tes fichiers,
iCloud _est_ sûr pour ce qu'il fait, mais ce n'est pas une sauvegarde (car il ne conserve pas d'historique comme Time Machine)


----------



## Rafbo (7 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour et désolé pour tes fichiers,
> iCloud _est_ sûr pour ce qu'il fait, mais ce n'est pas une sauvegarde (car il ne conserve pas d'historique comme Time Machine)


Bon l'ipad est de 2012, j'ai bien les dossiers icloud drive avec les noms des fichiers perdus mais ils ne sont pas sur l'ipad, il me faut les télécharger. J'ai bien sur mis en mode avion pour ne pas synchroniser. Donc au moins je sais ce que j'ai effacé. J'ai RDV avec assistance apple samedi matin, on va voir si ils peuvent faire quelque chose.


----------



## Rafbo (9 Janvier 2021)

Rafbo a dit:


> Bon l'ipad est de 2012, j'ai bien les dossiers icloud drive avec les noms des fichiers perdus mais ils ne sont pas sur l'ipad, il me faut les télécharger. J'ai bien sur mis en mode avion pour ne pas synchroniser. Donc au moins je sais ce que j'ai effacé. J'ai RDV avec assistance apple samedi matin, on va voir si ils peuvent faire quelque chose.


Petite mise à jour, après contact avec l'apple care, donc si ça vous arrive de vouloir récupérer des fichiers icloud effacés, il faut appeler apple dans les 24 heures. Et non, on  n'a pas 30 jours comme écrit parfois. Après la récupération via icloud.com est aléatoire et on ne la maîtrise / comprend pas toujours. Voilà voilà, donc pour mes fichiers, c'est cuit. 
Pour le fait d'effacer l'onglet récent, ça a l'air hyper fréquent comme erreur d'après la personne que j'ai eu en ligne.
Bonne soirée


----------

